# Deluxe Big Muff ?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't normally post stuff from kijiji, but this is a rare find. It looks like a mint Deluxe Big Muff. I don't personally need one, but if anyone wants it, I would be willing to grab it for you and ship it. He's asking 180$

BigMuff - Montr


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is basically an op-amp Big Muff in tandem with a Soul Preacher compressor. Good for collectors, I suppose, but not exactly a holy grail of tone. You can find out some details about it in this 1979 article I have scanned here: http://hammer.ampage.org/files/Device1-7.PDF It can be modded into something more useful.


----------

